#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Farang Teachers with fake documents arrested

## dirtydog

*EDUCATION ARREST OF FOREIGN TEACHERS

Two held with fake qualifications* 

Two foreign nationals have been arrested for using fake qualification certificates to teach at a Bangkok school. Officers from the Immigration Police Bureau (IPB) apprehended Briton Allan Parson and Canadian Greg Morgan Mercer yesterday at a school in the Bang Khun Thian area where they were employed as English teachers. 

They did not possess the required teaching qualifications, Lt-Gen Suwat Tumrongsiskul, the IPB commissioner, said. 

''Although the suspects said they didn't intend to deceive anybody and just wanted to teach Thais language skills, the fact remains that they have violated the law,'' said Pol Lt-Gen Suwat. 

Last year alone, 6,807 foreign nationals applied for a visa to teach in Thailand, he said. 

Random background checks on 1,000 of them found that 65 produced false certificates to obtain their jobs. They were now being prosecuted. 

He said some of them insisted they genuinely wanted to teach while others wanted to benefit from the long stay of up to one year afforded by the teaching visa. 

Lt-Gen Suwat also said it was hard to screen out criminals on the run at the point of entry because most were not on any blacklist. 
The Education Ministry would be asked to assist in verifying the qualifications of foreign teachers. 

Bangkok Post

----------


## dirtydog

> 1,000 of them found that 65 produced false certificates to obtain their jobs


6.5 percent got caught out with dodgy degrees, wonder what percentage got away with it  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 1,000 of them found that 65 produced false certificates to obtain their jobs
> 
> 
> 6.5 percent got caught out with dodgy degrees, wonder what percentage got away with it


 Dont know the % but it would only be the ones who could raise enough cash to pay off.

----------


## dirtydog

Yep about 30 were arrested in Bangkok on Friday, only 2 get reported in the paper, wondered what happened to the others, the money must have sorted it out  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

^ Surprised any teacher would have the money to 'sort it out' - probably had to have a whip round from their friends...

----------


## dirtydog

kenkannif 


*Re: More Raids on Schools? - Jan '07* 



> *The immigration office in SriRacha has been revamped with all new computers.*
> *They had a uni student sitting there going through stacks of files of people with visas.*
> *She was taking paperwork out, looking at it, then checking on the computer. I couldn't see if it was degrees, but it sure looked like it. That was October I think. But hell, she could have been checking on something completely different.*
> 
> *Clear your route to the roof. Do some practice runs.*


 



> Checking degrees has fuck all to do with Imm mate....as Col rightly points out it an MoE ting....not an Imm ting.


The immigration Police have every right to check for _teachers_ with illegal degrees, so do the tourist police and the normal police....

----------


## dirtydog

Should explain the above post came from ajarn and kk telling everybody that if your a _teacher_ in thailand then your fake degree if you have one is nothing to do with the police, obviously that has been proved wrong over the last couple of days and sadly a few _teachers_ are now in prison waiting to be deported and black listed from Thailand, So kiddies, when your school or ESL tutors recommend you get a fake degree and say it is ok to break the law, tell them to stick it up their arse, cos it is you that will be in prison and not them.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Should explain the above post came from ajarn and kk telling everybody that if your a _teacher_ in thailand then your fake degree if you have one is nothing to do with the police, obviously that has been proved wrong over the last couple of days and sadly a few _teachers_ are now in prison waiting to be deported and black listed from Thailand, So kiddies, when your school or ESL tutors recommend you get a fake degree and say it is ok to break the law, tell them to stick it up their arse, cos it is you that will be in prison and not them.


did kk pay you the money he owes you yet?  :Smile:

----------


## benbaaa

^^ Or is he still a fokking cnut?   :Razz:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> and *sadly* a few _teachers_ are now in prison waiting to be deported and black listed from Thailand.


That should be "fortunately", not "sadly"!

.

----------


## machangezi

Just yesterday (or was it day before yesterday), the immigration police raided an international school in Bangers. They picked McMahon, a Brit, who was teaching there without work permit. He's also wanted in Britian for child abuse.

----------


## Begbie

BBC NEWS | UK | British man arrested in Thailand

A fairly nasty crime, if he's guilty.

----------


## lom

> Should explain the above post came from ajarn and kk telling everybody that if your a teacher in thailand then your fake degree if you have one is nothing to do with the police, obviously that has been proved wrong over the last couple of days and sadly a few teachers are now in prison waiting to be deported and black listed from Thailand, So kiddies, when your school or ESL tutors recommend you get a fake degree and say it is ok to break the law, tell them to stick it up their arse, cos it is you that will be in prison and not them.


So he still hasn't learnt to sing another tune ?
"You don't need a WP to teach in Thailand, you can do without it"
"There are teaching job for which you don't need a visa"

Som Nam Na

----------


## watterinja

The problem with guys like KK & Bangkok Shill, is that they dish out lots of free dodgy advice to hook/retain their customers, but they don't end up in the slammer.

That scam has been selling lies to teachers for a few years & now the law is sweeping clean. One must wonder when KK & Bangkok Shill will face their rewards.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Didn't know that international schools would employ people without a work permit.

----------


## William

^international schools will employ without a WP, because they would be the ones required to apply for the WP. Which begs the question: they obviously knew the teachers were not qualified, otherwise the process [of applying for the WP] would have been commenced.

On that basis, I think it is grossly unfair that the teachers should be named in the closest thing we have to a national newspaper, while the school gets off scott free

----------


## lom

> international schools will employ without a WP, because they would be the ones required to apply for the WP.


Really William ? 
I have always thougth that the employee was responsible (in legal terms) for his own WP. 
So you are saying that those teachers can't be punished , they are not responsible ?

----------


## William

I'm not saying the teachers should not be punished - they should. However, the school is equally culpable - if not more so. After all, the onus is on the school to set the standards of its staff.

As to WP, I don't know if it is the same today as when I applied for a WP, but in the days I applied the company acted as my 'mentor'. As such, it would have been almost impossible for me to apply on an individual basis without active participation from the company. I accept things may have changed and visa applications/WPs are somthing I don't do (too much cheap competition out there  :Smile:  ).

----------


## dirtydog

The school should be done for employing illegals  :Smile:

----------


## William

*Working of Aliens Act 1978*



> *Section 39.* Any person who employs an alien in violation of 
> section 22 shall be liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding three years 
> or to a fine not exceeding sixty thousand Baht or to both.





> *Section 22.* No person shall employ an alien who has no permit 
> nor employ him in the work which is of different description or condition from 
> that specified in the permit




So in fact DD, you are right.  Someone at that school should be shitting bricks - but I bet they're not, because they're likely to have covered their arse

----------


## ozman

Jesus Christ, Smeg will bar up when he reads this :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

> So in fact DD, you are right.


I know, many years ago I used to employ illegals aswell  :Smile:

----------


## William

^^ I don't see why, Smeg has always had a very valid point when he discusses *illegals*. It's when he hammers on about those who work here *legally* that he starts to get boring

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by William
> 
> So in fact DD, you are right.
> 
> 
> I know, many years ago I used to employ illegals aswell


Burmese don't count - they always get amnesties  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> Jesus Christ, Smeg will bar up when he reads this


He surely will..
Giving him right on one point does however not change my opinion that he is one of the most unpleasant persons I've ever encountered.

----------


## Shustraya

Can't see why some of you lot are bothered whether a teacher here has a degree or not or is working illegaly - are you all a bunch of saints or something?

----------


## dirtydog

I doubt if most people care about teachers working illegally, but some may find it amusing that they are being arrested for using fake degrees  :Smile:  Fake degrees that their school asked them to get and made them pay for  :Smile:

----------


## William

> Can't see why some of you lot are bothered whether a teacher here has a degree or not or is working illegaly - *are you all a bunch of saints or something?*


errm, yes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Boon Mee

> Yep about 30 were arrested in Bangkok on Friday, only 2 get reported in the paper, wondered what happened to the others, the money must have sorted it out


Yep...raycary is strangely silent...heh :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

Lets have a theoretical look at this, lets say you are working as a teacher with out any paper work, you get caught, 20k baht fine and kicked out of the country for a day, ie return flight to your home country and back, generally though if you get caught you can pay the bribe and carry on working without it going to court.

Now lets say you have a fake degree and a work permit, you straight away have committed fraud with the labour dept when you obtained your work permit, your work permit is invalidated, so the charges against you are fraud and working without a work permit, you could also be charged probably with aiding and abetting forgery, not looking so good is it  :Sad:

----------


## machangezi

A few months ago one of the teachers, who's working illegally, was picked from NSIS. The police never brought up school's name (rumour has it that school had some under the table deal with the piggies). 

One of our members, who works at NSIS, might be able to give further details.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Can't see why some of you lot are bothered whether a teacher here has a degree or not or is working illegaly - are you all a bunch of saints or something?


nope - but it is funny when they get caught.

----------


## Shustraya

^ I can't see anything that amusing about being stiffed just for trying to do a day's honest work.

----------


## William

^erm, because it aint *honest*

----------


## slimboyfat

> ^ I can't see anything that amusing about being stiffed just for trying to do a day's honest work.


i feel like becoming a doctor tomorrow.

is that ok?

----------


## machangezi

> ^ I can't see anything that amusing about being stiffed just for trying to do a day's honest work.


Honest work in a dishonest way is what you mean eh?

----------


## machangezi

> Originally Posted by Shustraya
> 
> 
> ^ I can't see anything that amusing about being stiffed just for trying to do a day's honest work.
> 
> 
> i feel like becoming a doctor tomorrow.
> 
> is that ok?


If that ever happens then the janitors might ask for the position of *"health minister"*

----------


## William

> Originally Posted by Shustraya
> 
> 
> ^ I can't see anything that amusing about being stiffed just for trying to do a day's honest work.
> 
> 
> i feel like becoming a doctor tomorrow.
> 
> is that ok?


bollocks to that - I want to retire but do you think the bastards will give me a retirement visa?  Oh no, wait till your 55 they say....

...now how the F can I get around that one  :Very Happy:

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ I can't see anything that amusing about being stiffed just for trying to do a day's honest work.


 
its a smeg like comment in that he's saying stupid shite,

but its different to smeg cos he's blindly defendin teachers...



It must be 













THE ANTI-SMEG  :goldcup:

----------


## machangezi

> Originally Posted by Shustraya
> 
> 
> ^ I can't see anything that amusing about being stiffed just for trying to do a day's honest work.
> 
> 
>  
> its a smeg like comment in that he's saying stupid shite,
> 
> ...


Nopes. It must be ...















































































*An unqualified teacher!*

----------


## obsidian

> scott free


racist

----------


## Shustraya

> ^erm, because it aint honest





> i feel like becoming a doctor tomorrow. is that ok?





> Honest work in a dishonest way is what you mean eh?


 
So I've met the first three saints on the board - hallelujah to you brothers!


You must be a right barrel of laughs....


Slimboy - do you really equate a Tefl teacher without the right paperwork to a bogus doctor? - hardly in the same league.

----------


## dirtydog

> Slimboy - do you really equate a Tefl teacher without the right paperwork to a bogus doctor? - hardly in the same league.


A bad education or a bad diagnosis will both fok up your life, so yes they are pretty similar  :Smile:

----------


## Shustraya

> its a smeg like comment in that he's saying stupid shite, but its different to smeg cos he's blindly defendin teachers...


 

not blindly defending teachers at all - just defending people that are doing a day's hard work for not a particularly great wage.

Don't tell me you've never driven a car without some minor defect - perhaps you should have your licences revoked in retrospect.

This is the same logic - you 3 are claiming to be of superiour standing.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Hello NickA.
nice to see you.
 :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> not blindly defending teachers at all - just defending people that are doing a day's hard work for not a particularly great wage.
> 
> Don't tell me you've never driven a car without some minor defect - perhaps you should have your licences revoked in retrospect.
> 
> This is the same logic - you 3 are claiming to be of superiour standing


utter pish

----------


## Shustraya

> A bad education or a bad diagnosis will both fok up your life, so yes they are pretty similar


 
Well I had a crap French teacher when I was at my secondary school - it didn't mess my life up.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Are you an illegal?

----------


## dirtydog

> it didn't mess my life up.


It probably would have done if you wanted to live and work in France....

----------


## Shustraya

CMN:

my status in that regard is irelevant - the fact that some of you take joy in seeing people deported and possibly locked up in a Thai prison is disturbing.

No doubt you have all broken the law here in some minor way before - as long as you're not blatantly harming others I can't see the problem with 'cutting a few corners' as necessary to survive.

----------


## NickA

> Hello NickA. nice to see you.


Errrmmm...Hello, CMN........when, exactly, did you see me? :Confused:

----------


## Shustraya

DD:


Not really, because I could have just got another teacher.

----------


## dirtydog

> the fact that some of you take joy in seeing people deported and possibly locked up in a Thai prison is disturbing.


90 percent of the people I know working here in Thailand are working illegally, they know the risk and are willing to pay if they are caught, cant get fairer than that, if you work illegally you cant whinge and complain when you get caught, you know the risks, as for useing forged documents, hell you may aswell use fake dollars aswell, if you gonna do a crime you have to be prepared for the conseqeunces.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

the law in Thailand says you need a degree to teach legally.
if you don't have one, then surely ou should be willing to face the consequences as should the schools that emplo illegally.
getting people legal is a balls ache, we do it at our place nevertheless.

It's the law

----------


## Shustraya

DD: ^^

yes, I agree with that.

However, some people on this thread seem to take pleasure in the fact that these 'illegal' teachers get turned over by the police.

These teachers aren't exactly 'criminals' - 

getting off on other peoples' misfortune is what I am against.

----------


## dirtydog

> These teachers aren't exactly 'criminals' -


They were willingly using forged documents that they had bought.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Not sure they are getting off on it.
Anyway, how bad can it be.
they lose their 30,000 baht a month jobs and move elsewhere.

----------


## Shustraya

^^

I would label that as 'cutting corners'  - not 'criminal'


I guess many teachers don't use forged documents - just work without a permit - hardly a serious crime.

----------


## Shustraya

> Anyway, how bad can it be. they lose their 30,000 baht a month jobs and move elsewhere.



probably with some kind of 'fine' to pay as well though.

Not much fun if you're only on 30k in the first place.


At least these teachers aren't muggers or burglars - they are , (the teachers that is) in general, providing a useful service.

----------


## dirtydog

Working without a work permit if you are arrested can normally be sorted out with a cash payment at where ever you are arrested, if you get taken to the station then the price will go up, if a statement is taken and signed then it is to late and you will get locked up and it will goto court, the fine will be minimal but you will have to book a flight to your home country and then return, although sometimes this isn't enforced.

If you obtain a work permit with faked up documents, well that is a differant story, first you committed fraud etc etc etc..

----------


## Butterfly

> At least these teachers aren't muggers or burglars - they are , (the teachers that is) in general, providing a useful service.


obviously you haven't met any  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shustraya

at least the teachers are keeping their earnings in the country - I'm sure many a poor bargirl has been kept in good stead due to the 30k a month brigade - fair play to them...

----------


## RDN

> ... I want to retire but do you think the bastards will give me a retirement visa?  Oh no, wait till your 55 they say....
> 
> ...now how the F can I get around that one


Try applying when you're 50.  :Wink:

----------


## William

^bugger!! On the upside, that's a quick 5 years off the sentence for good behavior  :Smile:

----------


## Gerbil

> Originally Posted by ChiangMai noon
> 
> Anyway, how bad can it be. they lose their 30,000 baht a month jobs and move elsewhere.
> 
> 
>  
> probably with some kind of 'fine' to pay as well though.
> 
> Not much fun if you're only on 30k in the first place.
> ...


You seem a bit sensitive to this issue. You wouldn't happen to have a "friend" who might have "questionable" legality would you?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dirtydog

Everyday I drive illegaly, whether it is my car,truck or motor bike, this is because I don't have a driving license and haven't had one for about 12 years, if I wreck my car there aint gonna be no insurance payout for me on it, don't you think that if that happened people will say it was my own stooopid fault? Or should they feel sorry for a foking moron that aint got a driving license and can't be bothered to get one, pretty much the same as these morons that get fake degrees.

----------


## stroller

So you wouldn't mind being arrested, fined and deported for driving a car without license next time you board your little red sewing machine?

Hmmm, here's an idea George might be willing to throw some money at...

----------


## dirtydog

He is gonna need more than the 20k baht he offered last time on his forum.

----------


## keda

Most farangs driving in this country do so illegally, and if the driver's license is knowingly or by inadvertently invalid he has no insurance cover, which makes it a double offence, though this line of reasoning was too deep for the only Thai cop I ever discussed it with. 

In my limited experience the penalty for driving without a license is a bit short of deportation, which is lucky for many, though in the case of a real serious mess involving an unlicensed/uninsured driver with insufficient funds to smooth things over, a speedy deportation may be the one thing he ends up looking forward to.

----------


## slimboyfat

Personally I wouldnt be too happy if my kids were taught by some lorry driver (who as we all know are usually murderers or rapists) masquerading as a teacher, and who is only here for the cheap beer and easy sex, or on the run from the law in their own country.

----------


## ENT

Shustraya,

It's the cutting corners that you advocate that leads to accidents and the manufacture of shoddy goods, both of which are undesirable consequences.

When your balls finally drop, when you're a little dryer behind the ears, you've stopped pulling like a train and found that keeping a barl girl in the manner to which she is accustomed is not the most fulfilling occupation in life, you might realise that what goes around comes around and you won't try to be too sharp any more.

'Till then, kiddo, stay out of the way of a good man.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
a bit of humour, wit, truthful and insultingly patronising at the same time.

a difficult combination to achieve in a post.
 :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Thanks CMn.  
 :Smile:

----------


## obsidian

^/^^ yes. a nice combo.

----------


## NickA

> a difficult combination to achieve in a post.


9,852 tries and you still haven't managed it :Wink:

----------


## Wallace

I think I am going to come down on the side of Shustraya on this subject. There are lots of honest teachers in Thailand who work for schools or other organisations who do absolutely fuck all to help those people sort out the legal paperwork. They know they are employing teachers illegally, and they don't care. If they get caught, the teachers lose out and they just get replaced. The government won't shut down the school but they'll happily screw the teacher as an individual. The standard of English education in Thailand is not so hot that it will affect the future of a student. Any suggestion of this is pure bollocks. If my French teacher happened to be shit and I wanted to go and live in France to work, I'd simply sort it out myself by learning the language again. Education is something you can always go back to. Anyway, I'd probably learn more French by being there than I would in a classroom. 

Thailand makes it incredibly difficult sometimes and schools are often very very slow at sorting out paperwork. It's all too easy to lay the blame on the teachers - but it's such a minor problem in this country.

However, if a teacher has gone to the trouble of forging documents in order to teach, that's a different issue altogether. 

The comparison with not having a driving license is ridiculous. If you haven't got a driving license then you're a tosser for even thinking of getting behind a wheel. A teacher isn't likely to kill someone for not being qualified.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> 9,852 tries and you still haven't managed it


So you have returned to us.
Glad you saved up one of your better ones.
 :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> A teacher isn't likely to kill someone for not being qualified.


Well, unless they were teaching first-aid or sumfing?  :Smile:

----------


## peterpan

> . If you haven't got a driving license then you're a tosser for even thinking of getting behind a wheel. A teacher isn't likely to kill someone for not being qualified.


And having a a Thai drivers Licence makes you a competant driver?
 Ho Fvcking Ho

----------


## AntRobertson

> And having a a Thai drivers Licence makes you a competant driver?


Well generally speaking yes it does.




Oh sorry! "_Compentent driver_"  I thought you'd said "complete idiot"

----------


## ENT

Wallace,

Dodgy degrees from the likes of Kaosan U and bent "teachers" and employers are giving grief to the legitimate teachers' statuses in Thailand, causing Thai authorities to go through the current hoopla of regulations in an attempt to sort things out.

If a sizeable number of teachers are "cutting corners" for a piddly wage, the chances of teachers with real degrees, certs and ability to get a decent wage are reduced, because the dodgy ones will take more or less anything they can con into, increasing the work force and thereby limiting the bargaining power of rather more honest folk. The black market teachers and employers are devaluing the teaching economy.

Result? 
                                                                                                    a) A lower standard of English or other subjects taught and an education system that force passes its students just to keep face and receive more government funding.

b) Undervalued and underemployed legitimate teachers.

c) Resentment of dodgy teachers by legit. ones, so of course they aren't going to help the dodgy ones.

Real degrees cost around 200,000 Baht and at least 3 years of hard work and its resulting store of knowlege for a BA, on average, in European countries, while a dodgy degree costs about 2,000 Baht and about 3 hours with its store of dishonesty.

So can you understand the resentment? I do.

Who would you trust more, an honest man or a dishonest one?

Who is more likely to cheat you, or do some other dishonest act?

Who's the conman?

Would you let your kids be guided by someone dishonest?

Which of the two types of teachers are more desparate?

What kind of action does a desparate man  indulge in?

Who is the greater risk taker and more inclined to risky behaviour?

I think, in fact know, that good teachers are born, not made, but dedication and commitment to a course of study to consolidate one's teaching ability can only be a plus, whether it be a simple TEFL or a Phd.
A degree in education or any other field doesn't make one a teacher, I know, but it does increase one's understanding of study and how to learn.

Try teaching in any Western country without a degree or some formal qualification, ...you can't.

So when the Thai authorities give stick to unqualified conmen masquerading as careful or caring teachers and exemplars of life, "Par for the course", I say. Teaching is a service.

If these guys, a lot of whom can't spell, or add up without a calculator, want to teach simple basic English or any subject complain, they are like fools looking for apples on nut trees, they'd complain if they got wet in the rain and moan that sand got in their food at the beach.

----------


## slimboyfat

> moan that sand got in their food at the beach.


that is pretty annoying though

----------


## ENT

Yes  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

I will fok any fake teacher in a heart beat. :Smile:  
And I have...jing-jing

----------


## klongmaster

^you didn't seem gay when I met you at the last TD meet HB:

----------


## Shustraya

> What kind of action does a desparate man indulge in?


 
Well doing Tefl in Thailand for a start.

would you really want to send your kids to someone who has ended up as a Tefler here? - not likely.


I'm sure this subject has been done to death over at ajarn but on a quick note I would add that the 'fake' brigade are helping more Thais to learn English.

If it were only fully qualified individuals teaching then they could demand higher wages , thus higher costs to the student with the result being that less Thais could afford to study at private language schools.

So in essence, the dodgy teacher is acutally helping the poor and impoverished far more than any rich kid from a top university ever would.

----------


## dirtydog

Shus, I went to a private school when I was a kid, about a 1,000 quid per term, but we had the best teachers money could buy, they wouldn't have employed someone that done a 4 week course and called themselves a teacher, they employed proper teachers, hell our sports teacher was Sebastian Coe, if you wanna learn you got to have proper teachers, not ex lorry driver rapists.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

budget must have been a bit short for spelling teachers eh DD.

----------


## dirtydog

Those vowels in the middle of words are right bstards...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I will fok any fake teacher in a heart beat.


What's your idea of a fake teacher?

----------


## NickA

> about a 1,000 quid per term


Well, that was the best 500 quid your parents ever spent :Wink:

----------


## bradthai

private school...........bricklayer????????

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> What kind of action does a desparate man indulge in?
> 
> 
>  
> Well doing Tefl in Thailand for a start.
> 
> would you really want to send your kids to someone who has ended up as a Tefler here? - not likely.
> ...



Shustraya,

Man, you're really missing the boat, or are a couple of balls short of a prick.

Your post (#45) on thread "minimum wage" has you bollixing Poles for lowering wages in Uk. WTF?

Above quote from you that dodgy teachers are helping poor and impoverished far more than better qualified teachers flies in the face of your anti-Pole argument. 

Lowering wage rate for the qualified? Possible kiddo?

Then in your first post 'Another newbie in the..", 12/01/2007 has you saying worfd to the effect of "hello, I'm here for a visit/holliday" followed by several more posts by you in other threads asking for directions to and commenting on the girly scene on the cheap.

Now you're looking for backup to support your view that it's cool to be a dodgy teacher to help these poor impoverished kids anjd bargirls.

In the same breath you ask if anyone would want their kids to be taught by a TEFLer. Where's your head at?

You, mate, are a TROL.

If not, you're just a sexpat looking for an easy in to someone's pants and get paid for it. I wouldn't trust you in my school.

Go back to your council flat chav.

----------


## ENT

Man, yer askin' fer shit.

----------


## ENT

Marmite,

Fake teacher can't teach.

----------


## ENT

Fake plumber= leeky pipes

Fake taxi driver= ripoff

Fake cop=crim

Fake Rolex= loadashit

Fake=nowhere, just not up to the mark=failed expectations

      = Let me find the c**t so's I can fix 'im.

 :Mad:   :finger:  :Rocketwhore:

----------


## ENT

Sorry 'bout the sp. in above posts, got a bit riled...... :Smile:

----------


## Shustraya

> Shus, I went to a private school when I was a kid, about a 1,000 quid per term, but we had the best teachers money could buy,



I didn't mean that sort of 'private school'


I meant private language institutes (ie: Not a government school) such as Berlitz, Inlingua , Siam computer etc..

----------


## Shustraya

> You, mate, are a TROL.



If you call someone a Troll you could at least spell it right.







> Your post (#45) on thread "minimum wage" has you bollixing Poles for lowering wages in Uk. WTF?



Can't see what Poles have to do with Tefl teachers in Thailand - the Poles are often taking the jobs off locals - but the local Thai could NOT be a native speaker so are not losing out in the same way.





> f not, you're just a sexpat looking for an easy in to someone's pants and get paid for it



 Surely that is the one pre-requisite necessary to be even considered for a teaching job here.

----------


## Thetyim

> private school...........bricklayer????????


Yeah, why not.

A friend of mine got pushed into university by his parents.
He worked hard and got a good degree.

Then when he was 23 years old he went and did what he always wanted to do and has been driving an articulated lorry all his working life.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> You, mate, are a TROL.
> 
> 
>  
> If you call someone a Troll you could at least spell it right.





> f not, you're just a sexpat looking for an easy in to someone's pants and get paid for it


 
Ok then mate. You are a TROLL

----------


## ENT

Shustraya, (sorry, sp., Shustroll),

You obviously have lazy reading habits as well to add to your lack of intelligence and perception, I pointed out the sp. in my last post and apologised for the mistake.

Your presumption that being a sexpat is prerequisite to becoming a teacher in Thailand, along with your other inane comments pegs you as a twenty something year old wannabee, out for what he can get at a bargain. 

In another post of yours on another thread you claim to have had a black friend once,(no longer eh? Don't like Poles either?) Now you wish to champion the cause of poverty stricken third world bargirls and children as a ripoff teacher and chastise the wicked straight teachers.

Well, I suppose you've got to have your day in the sun and imagine that you're God's gift to the poor girls and kiddies, cutting a few corners (every body does it, says you) like a modern day Robin Hood, or maybe more like Garry Glitter. 

Dream on, it won't be long now, your time in Thailand is nearly over and as desparate as you are to keep your latest fix supply up by becoming a bent teacher, you're going back to Ol' Smokey. Back to score in the shadows of the concrete jungle among the rest of your blingy tracksuited hoody white tacky shod chav mates.

You don't know another chav called Nick do ya TROLL?

----------


## Shustraya

> Dream on, it won't be long now, your time in Thailand is nearly over and as desparate as you are to keep your latest fix supply up by becoming a bent teacher, you're going back to Ol' Smokey.



I could get a job as a teacher here tomorrow if I so wished - but not for me thanks.

You are wrong in nearly all of your assumptions about me - perhaps you are one of the 'straight' teachers that is eking out a pitiful existence here and blames  it on  the  'fakes'? 






> You don't know another chav called Nick do ya TROLL? ENT



You mean Nicka?  - yes , he is a troll of sorts.





> n another post of yours on another thread you claim to have had a black friend once,(no longer eh? Don't like Poles either?)



I don't mind Poles as I've already stated - just that there's too many of the fuckers coming over to Britain and forcing the wages down for the locals.



back to the Tefl nonsense:

Can you really see the Tefl industry surviving in Thailand if all schools had to 100&#37; check the credentials of every teacher - no chance.

If that were the case they'd just employ non-native speakers to keep the wages low and thus the level of language teaching would drop even further.

----------


## ENT

Thetyim,

Good point re. your mate with a degree driving trucks.

I think that most teachers and university students have taken on work that is well outside of their degrees and training, simply to make ends meet while studying or waiting for positions.

My brother was a senior art teacher in UK and opted out during an admin. reshuffle to become a woodcrafts man, making Moriss "Woody" frames, quite a lucrative business.

I've been a private teacher/tutor all my life as well as having worked in various fields globally. I think that a broad spectrum non-formal education in the work force is an asset to formal teaching. Only recently did I study for and earn a BA and now, because I've enjoyed uni., I'm doing a BSc.

As soon as I can, and if necessary, I'll do a TESOL/TEFL to cap it all off.

Meanwhile, I work on private contract between study blocks.

Good luck to your trucky friend.
Cheers   :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> A bad education or a bad diagnosis will both fok up your life, so yes they are pretty similar
> 
> 
>  
> Well I had a crap French teacher when I was at my secondary school - it didn't mess my life up.


I suppose this means you can now speak good French, eh Shustroll?

Nick is not Nicka, BTW. the chav Nick is (hopefully) locked up in UK, but if he gets back to BKK he'll get locked up in the "Hilton".

 :Cool:

----------


## Shustraya

> All a bit borin' really, unless ya like bein' a masochist,.......hmmm,...maybe that's nice,....must try it! Anyone got a rubber suit or a garot ta lend me fo' da weekend?



ENT reveals his true colours and now tells us:




> As soon as I can, and if necessary, I'll do a TESOL/TEFL to cap it all off.



looks like you'll be just at home being a Tefler in Thailand - do you think the parents would be impressed with your weekend rituals though?

----------


## ENT

TROLL's post#133 "Another newbee mumpty..." 12/01/2007,

"Where's the sex column....."

----------


## ENT

What's your problem with TEFL? Make sense lad!  ^^

As for the above quote from "hard work" thread, I can only suppose that humour flies over your head.

----------


## Shustraya

> What's your problem with TEFL


 
I have no problem with Tefl - just don't think it matters how qualified you are - you can either teach English or not - a bit of paper proves nothing.



As for being called 'scum' - I would say that is a little harsh.

----------


## ENT

Go back to chav land ^^

----------


## klongmaster

> I have no problem with Tefl - just don't think it matters how qualified you are - you can either teach English or not - *a bit of paper proves nothing*.


Now finally after 109 posts in this thread you finally get to say what you really want to...and we finally know for sure that you are an unqualified teacher with 'no paper'...why don't you go back to ajarn where people might actually be interested in this subject...

----------


## ceburat

> Originally Posted by kingwillyhggtb
> 
> its a smeg like comment in that he's saying stupid shite, but its different to smeg cos he's blindly defendin teachers...
> 
> 
>  
> 
> not blindly defending teachers at all - just defending people that are doing a day's hard work for not a particularly great wage......


 
The people who you are defending that are doing a day's hard work....are liers and cheaters....that's how they got their job isn't it?  Is that who you want teaching your children?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

This thread is further proof that most people here know jack shit about the EFL situation in Thailand/SE Asia.

Can Xzyte move this thread to Ajarn?

----------


## dirtydog

The thread is about 2 teachers that were arrested for using false fraudulant documents, I think people know enough about fraud to comment on this thread  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> I think people know enough about fraud to comment on this thread


Well, it's illegal, is it not?
I am not sure word has got 'round to ajarn and its advertisers, though.

----------


## beware of the dog

> Originally Posted by ozman
> 
> Jesus Christ, Smeg will bar up when he reads this
> 
> 
> He surely will..
> Giving him right on one point does however not change my opinion that he is one of the most unpleasant persons I've ever encountered.


No he won't. He predicted this long ago and is just sitting back watching how it unfolds.

Questions
1) Have you ever encountered me in person?
2) Does me being "unpleasant" mean you hate the idea that I'm one of the few people who will speak my mind about anything I see or think is unpleasant in Thailand, because it brings you down, because you come to forums to get away from all that and be entertained and don't need it all thrown back in your face again? Just wondering like...

----------


## watterinja

The problems is that Thai folks must surely link 'Teacher fraudsters' to falangs in general? It gives us all a bad name & think it's about time they stopped.

----------


## beware of the dog

> I think I am going to come down on the side of Shustraya on this subject. There are lots of honest teachers in Thailand who work for schools or other organisations who do absolutely fuck all to help those people sort out the legal paperwork. They know they are employing teachers illegally, and they don't care. If they get caught, the teachers lose out and they just get replaced.


But why have sympathy for the foreigners who get sucked into this? 

Nobody is forced to do it, and if you are desperate enough to live in Thailand that you will work for a school that just wants to milk you of your knowledge to make money and then wash it's hands of you the minute you get caught, you really don't deserve sympathy, maybe a lobotomy...

----------


## dirtydog

My mate done 900,000bahts worth of travellers checks here once in a day, he then tried to do the other 100k bahts worth the next day  :Sad:  he got caught and done a deal with the bank and that was the end of it, weren't his checks mind you, but hell he took the risk and then sorted it out when he got caught, he's dead now though  :Sad:  natural causes, well as natural as booze can be  :Sad:

----------


## beware of the dog

> This thread is further proof that most people here know jack shit about the EFL situation in Thailand/SE Asia.


Hmmm, also proved by writing "our native English tutors are TOEFL qualified" on the agency website  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

"All our teachers are educated to degree standard at a western university and are TOEFL qualified."

----------


## ChiangMai noon

According to Bangkok Phil, the poor bastards have been banged up for 3 months.
Sounds a bit excessive to me.




> To update the situation, I've been contacted by a member of Mr Mercer's family to see if I can help in any way. Apparently the Canadian authorities have hardly been what you would call helpful. To be honest I wish I could but I've learned that you never stand in the way of 'Thai justice' when it's really got nothing to do with you.
> 
> According to Mr Mercer's relative, both teachers were handed jail sentences of three months. I just wonder why this hasn't been reported in the press?
> 
> There's little I can do to comfort Mr Mercer's family at this time except to say that in a country that hands out lengthy jail sentences like candy, three months has to be looked on as 'lenient'. Any time spent in a Thai prison is going to be tough but keep your head down and three months will pass quickly enough.

----------


## hillbilly

Dance with the devil... :Smile: 

Feel sorry for the families though.

----------


## machangezi

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> This thread is further proof that most people here know jack shit about the EFL situation in Thailand/SE Asia.
> 
> 
> Hmmm, also proved by writing "our native English tutors are TOEFL qualified" on the agency website 
> 
> "All our teachers are educated to degree standard at a western university and are TOEFL qualified."


There's no such thing as TOEFL qualified! TOEFL's for the students who wish to study aboroad (US especially). 

Now someone please tell those unqualfied teachers that TOEFL stands for "Testing of English as a Foreign Language". It's just a test not a training program. 

Fucking idiots.

----------


## slimboyfat

> According to Bangkok Phil, the poor bastards have been banged up for 3 months.
> Sounds a bit excessive to me.


yeah i didnt expect they'd get a jail sentence.

i would have thought a few strokes of the cane and being banned from thailand would suffice.

----------


## dirtydog

Shouldn't have bothered with the fake degree really, no work permit and it would just be a fine.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Shouldn't have bothered with the fake degree really, no work permit and it would just be a fine.


Are you sure about that DD??

What about the schools that knowingly employ teachers illegally and others that actively encourage teachers to get a hokey degree.
I know of several up here.

----------


## dirtydog

> Are you sure about that DD??


Yep, I know loads of people that have been arrested here for working without a work permit, Pattaya is very strict on that, ie you go behind the bar you are classed as working if you have any involvement at all with that bar.






> What about the schools that knowingly employ teachers illegally and others that actively encourage teachers to get a hokey degree.


The schools will just deny it, who are the police gonna believe? some dodgy farang using fake degrees or a respectable Thai teacher  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

I suppose the best we can do is visit/write the poor buggers in jail and help 'em out a bit with extra food, vits, medicine and books.

 :Cool:

----------


## William

^ Shawshank?

----------


## Gerbil

> I suppose the best we can do is visit/write the poor buggers in jail and help 'em out a bit with extra food, vits, medicine and books.


file in a cake, that sort of thing?  :bunny3:

----------


## Whiteshiva

> What about the schools that knowingly employ teachers illegally and others that actively encourage teachers to get a hokey degree.
> I know of several up here.


They are probably guilty as well, but that does not change the fact that these wanna-be teachers broke the law, and hence have to pay the consequences.  I fail to see what all the fuzz is about.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> I suppose the best we can do is visit/write the poor buggers in jail and help 'em out a bit with extra food, vits, medicine and books.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> file in a cake, that sort of thing?


Well......dunno,...mightn't work.

Just give the dudes an easier meditation time.

----------


## Gerbil

^^

Yep, If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.

Fraud is a serious offence here and ignorence of the law is never an excuse anywhere.

----------


## ENT

> ^ Shawshank?



^^^ ? :Surprised:

----------


## ENT

> ^^
> 
> Yep, If you can't do the time, don't do the crime.
> 
> Fraud is a serious offence here and ignorence of the law is never an excuse anywhere.


Agreed, nevertheless, it might be productive to facilitate rehabiliation of miscreants, after all , they have to haul themselves up by their own bootstraps. A little help would not go amiss.

----------


## ENT

^^^ Fr E ud is a serious offence here and ignor E nce of the law is never an excuse anywhere.

Fraudian slop?   :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Re Gerbill's post^^^

----------


## ENT

gerbil.... :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> Originally Posted by William
> 
> 
> ^ Shawshank?
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ ?


A film Shawshank Redeption

About some young lads whose prank goes wrong and they end up in prison.  What happens to them in prison changes them for the rest of their lives.

Robert De Niro and Brad Pitt.   Good Film

----------


## ENT

Aside from the teachers being done, why and how (don't need to ask that bit)
do the schools and agencies get away with this kind of obvious and outrageous fraud?

Nothing lasts forever, what arises fast, collapses just as fast.

the only answer I can figure so far as to the "why" quesation points towards a basic insecurity felt by overlords.

Am I right? 

Feedback on this point could be an interesting discussion on another thread.

----------


## ENT

Thetyim,
Thanks will view!   :Smile:

----------


## Crunchie

> A film Shawshank Redeption About some young lads whose prank goes wrong and they end up in prison. What happens to them in prison changes them for the rest of their lives. Robert De Niro and Brad Pitt. Good Film


That's not Shawshank Redemption - but I'm fucked if I can remember the name of it.

----------


## AntRobertson

> That's not Shawshank Redemption - but I'm fucked if I can remember the name of it.


Sleepers

----------


## JoGeAr

Shawshank Redemption starred Tim Robbins.

----------


## Thetyim

Whoops...  I just made a complete kunt of myself.
Sorry, I got it wrong.

Shawshank Redemption is the one where a bloke gets life inprisonment  for murdering his wife but it was a burglar what done it.
Tim Robbins and Morgan Freeman.
Another great film

----------


## JoGeAr

Certainly was. Based on a Stephen King book or novella I believe, although I have never read it nor even seen it !!

----------


## Fabian

> A friend of mine got pushed into university by his parents.
> He worked hard and got a good degree.
> 
> Then when he was 23 years old he went and did what he always wanted to do and has been driving an articulated lorry all his working life.


I guess his parents were really happy aboout his path of carreer and glad they sent him to university.

----------


## dirtydog

Well lets try to get back on the nice topic of _teachers_ using fake degrees, the guys used fake documents and got done for it, hell 3 months will do them the world of good, just think how much Thai they will learn during that time, think of it as a Thai language intensive course, and the lucky bstards get to do it free, now text and talk are advising their readers to get, erm, is it life style degrees?, you know the degrees that anybody with an IQ over 75 can get, yep those ones, they seem to have changed there web page a lot after it was exposed that there are actually earthquakes here, and yes tourists etc have been killed and injured down south, still that is text and talk for you, a foking shite company full of lies.

----------


## dirtydog

I should add that it was smeg that made them more honest, a page full of lies was changed purely because of smeg, hell he aint that bad  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

I suppose I should mention that Text and talk offer 2,500baht comission per sucker you get to sign up, trouble is they don't actually pay it, they just offer it and then tell you to fok off  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Maybe I am being a bit harsh on Text and talk, this is one of the only training schools that the teachers from text and talk will meet you in a bar and give you the exam papers to help you out on getting that A+.

----------


## JoGeAr

Ahhh. 2,500 + 2,500 = 5,000 baht. Now I understand !

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, kk offered me the dosh, he lied to me about the Ban Phe school being part of his group and told me the pattaya one would be better, which is part of his group, he had me under the impression the Ban Phe one was Text and Talk, still live and learn, then it got worse  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

an update posted by Hero on the teflwatch site




> I realise I have been a bit quiet on this topic, basically I'm not really interested in subjective value judgments regarding the rights and wrongs or the fortunes and misfortunes of what has happened - everybody takes their own view on those matters. I have tried to present the facts of the case to date and will continue to do so.
> 
> The two teachers that were arrested at the school named above were not known to be on any list of names (perhaps contrary to previous misinformation). They were picked up at the school randomly (the teachers who were listed had all left the school previously) by immigration officials. Both were working with WPs, one had a TL as well and the other was officially employed by the school's sister company - he had previously been stripped of his TL when the documents the school submitted on his behalf were found to be fakes.
> 
> I am certain that the school positively encouraged both teachers to use fake documentation and in the case where the teacher had his TL revoked, they continued to employ him as an employee of their sister company (a computer outfit!)
> 
> So they were taken in and detained in an immigration cell, advised that signing confessions straight away without taking legal advice was the best thing to do, then paraded in front of Thai media assured that it would quicken up the process whereby they would be able to leave the country forthwith. This was obviously all bullshit, they never had any intent of letting them out through a backdoor as they were then held for another week before being tried and sentenced to three months imprisonment - a penalty without precedent and one that would be considered a harsh one to be imposed on foreign nationals anywhere in the world IMO.
> 
> One of the embassies representing one of the teachers told a concerned friend that there was nothing they could do, that this was a Thai-style kneejerk reaction to the John Mark Karr scandal of last year and that they were to be made examples of. Obviously it can't have helped their case that they were picked up the same day as a wanted sex-criminal from the UK. They were to be made scapegoats and to be hung out to dry so it seems, victims of Thai (in)justice.
> ...

----------


## dirtydog

Still I am sure the liars at Text and Talk like me bringing this up every month or so  :Smile:  and guess what, I wouldn't accept those lying cnuts money anyway, anyway more to come  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

The police always lie for a signature, thats every country.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

No wonder your fukking post count is so high DD.

Mods, post merger over here now please.

----------


## dirtydog

Look cmn, we only let Welsh people on here so the Kiwis had somebody to send their sheep pitures to  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

So we got 30 farangs arrested, and 2 that got done up like a kipper, now the odds are all 30 of them had fake degrees, so was it the school they worked at or the school they learned at that said to get them? who paid the 28 out? should you really believe text and talks new shite about a life degree? was it text and talk that advised them on their fake degrees? cos text and talk are certainly doing that now....

----------


## Gerbil

^ I think you'll find that 'life degrees' aren't worth the paper they're printed on as far as the Thai authorities are concerned (and rightly so).

----------


## tuferguson

> Just yesterday (or was it day before yesterday), the immigration police raided an international school in Bangers. They picked McMahon, a Brit, who was teaching there without work permit. He's also wanted in Britian for child abuse.


What school was that?   I got told it was New Sathorn but then it was someone else?


3 months for the two lads?   Fuck me.    I reckon there are a lot of nervous knees out there both teachers and schools who will find themselves with empty classrooms.

Thank god the BIB cant touch me!

----------


## Agent_Smith

I resent the remarks about those who leave their home countries to teach in Thailand are losers, misfits, or criminals.  I'm sure some are but what is the real percentage here?  Many, like myself, simply want a new experience.  I was doing pretty well back home before I came here, I'm not running from anything, I just want to experience different things in this world and a teaching stint (or lifetime) was something that has interested me for many years.  Thailand is a good and inexpensive place to get started in the TEFL field.  Yeah, the friendly and pretty women are a nice incentive but it wasn't sex that got me here--I've been with the same gal since I arrived 5 months ago--and I certainly wasn't lonely back home either. 

So, really, how many teachers are pervs and deviants out there?  Maybe in a couple years teaching here I'll change my opinion but just at first blush I think the negative comments are a bit exxagerated.

BTW, I have an actual degree (BA) from an actual university and I won't work without a permit.

----------


## Camel Toe

> how many teachers are pervs and deviants out there


We'll never know.  You can get poisoned in the finest restaurants, get aids from any girl no matter how beautiful she be.  You can buy a 100B lottery ticket and win a million.  All I know is they like it here and wherever they are in the world is less attractive than a place like Thailand.  If the sex I like suddenly became illegal I'd find a way to get that muff no matter what the punishment.  Criminals don't usually ever think too much about getting caught as many like to believe.  It's said that just about no criminal considers the punishment for the crime he's about to commit.  I'd have to say there are more per capita here, both Thai and farang, than just about anywhere in the world.  The only reason I can think up why a pedo/sicostrangler wouldn't choose Thailand or a Thai-like destination would be that he isn't attracted to brown men/kids/girls.

----------


## Fabian

> BTW, I have an actual degree (BA) from an actual university and I won't work without a permit.


Now you feel secure but what about if they decided that you need a MA?

----------


## Gerbil

PHDs only in future please  :bunny3:

----------


## William

> So, really, how many teachers are pervs and deviants out there?


I've always agreed with the argument that foreign teachers in Thailand just seem to get a back rep. Bascially (a) you work for 40k a month and basically cannot afford to be deviant; or (b) you work for 140K ++ a monthly a cannot afford to be deviant.

There are a few rotten apples, but that is the case in any profession. For example, the field I work in is meant to have the highest rate of suicide (per profession) in the UK, but I doubt that would make me any more inclined to commit suicide.




> BTW, I have an actual degree (BA) from an actual university and I won't work without a permit.


I don't think anyone has any real grudge against people in your position. Where the area becomes a little grey is when you have people teaching in schools who themselves don't have a high school diploma. In such a case, they cannot really believe they are qualified for the job - can they?

Overall, however, one thing that has been shown in the last few months is that Thailand is a good place to get "lost" in. Now, whether that's the fault of Thailand's immigration rules, the Western nations immigration rules, or any of the above, is debatable. 

I've always been interested with the fact that the US has the right to turn back a plane if the passenger list is carrying an "undesirable", but cannot tell when some is taking flight. Weird

----------


## Shustraya

> The people who you are defending that are doing a day's hard work....are liers and cheaters....that's how they got their job isn't it? Is that who you want teaching your children?


 
ever considered that they may be teaching adults?

anyway, as long as they can teach then it doesn't matter what papers they have or have not

----------


## Shustraya

> The problems is that Thai folks must surely link 'Teacher fraudsters' to falangs in general? It gives us all a bad name & think it's about time they stopped. __________________


 
perhaps you should stop fucking bargirls then you hypocrite

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> anyway, as long as they can teach then it doesn't matter what papers they have or have not


would you be saying that in the UK or the States or ....

----------


## Shustraya

> Nobody is forced to do it, and if you are desperate enough to live in Thailand that you will work for a school that just wants to milk you of your knowledge to make money and then wash it's hands of you the minute you get caught, you really don't deserve sympathy, maybe a lobotomy...


 
too true Smeg old boy - but most of these Thai language Institutes are like this - they screw the teachers over for profit so why should the foreign teacher actually give a fuck about them or their students?

----------


## William

> as long as they can teach then it doesn't matter what papers they have or have not


 :Confused:  you can "teach" without being qualified...

... how, exactly, is that achieved?

----------


## Shustraya

> would you be saying that in the UK or the States or ....


 
no, because you get a proper wage there

----------


## William

> because you get a proper wage there


so, not only are you unqualified, but you also want an expat package to go with it...

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> no, because you get a proper wage there


In real terms I am better off teaching here than in the UK.
That's a fact.

----------


## stroller

> you can "teach" without being qualified...
> ... how, exactly, is that achieved?


Considering the general standard of English teaching in Thailand, being able to speak and write complete sentences without making mistakes is a qualification itself.
Further, the route-learning practised here just requires to have the pupils repeat what you say and copy the stuff you write on the board.
There is teaching material to help you build up levels of 'competence'.
Actually, it might be an advantage to be a non-native English-speaker, since those are more familiar with the grammar and have been through the learning process themselves.

Oh, and I'll have my second English teaching experience on Monday on a local English camp. Piece of cake if one has a background in training people.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Further, the route-learning practised here just requires to have the pupils repeat what you say and copy the stuff you write on the board.


nonsense stroll......
if I saw any of the teachers at my place doing that, they'd have approximately 2 weeks to get their desk empty.

In a Thai taught environment ... maybe.

----------


## William

^^ I now understand the attraction among some of my "better off" Thai freinds for private schools in New Zealand  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> In a Thai taught environment ... maybe.


That's what I was referring to.
The supervising teacher actually intervened, stopping me having a question&answer session where the kids would have to form their own sentences.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> That's what I was referring to.


sorry..





> The supervising teacher actually intervened, stopping me having a question&answer session where the kids would have to form their own sentences.


It's no wonder they look like they want to piss themselves when they get asked a question.

----------


## slimboyfat

> Originally Posted by Shustraya
> 
> no, because you get a proper wage there
> 
> 
> In real terms I am better off teaching here than in the UK.
> That's a fact.


certainly the hours seem better

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by Shustraya
> 
> anyway, as long as they can teach then it doesn't matter what papers they have or have not
> 
> 
> would you be saying that in the UK or the States or ....


For TEFL teachers yes, as anyone with a brain would.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> For TEFL teachers yes, as anyone with a brain would.


guess that would exclude the Welsh, the Thais and the Americans then.
 :lam:  

fukking imperialist English tossers.

----------


## William

^mate, at least you're ahead of the Yarps and Aussies in the queue  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> Originally Posted by stroller
> 
> Further, the route-learning practised here just requires to have the pupils repeat what you say and copy the stuff you write on the board.
> 
> 
> nonsense stroll......
> if I saw any of the teachers at my place doing that, they'd have approximately 2 weeks to get their desk empty.
> 
> * In a Thai taught environment ... maybe*.


A kiwi Teacher told me the same.She teaches at a "Thai" school and made the unsolicited comment "The Thais will always be shite,untill they get rid of the bullshit rote learning/teaching and start to think for themselves.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> "The Thais will always be shite,untill they get rid of the bullshit rote learning/teaching and start to think for themselves.


we had a workshop for Thai teachers of English the other day.
Trying against odds to do our piece.

As regards the necessity for a degree... of course it is possible for someone without a degree to be a very fine teacher, and not only of TEFL.

The degree requirement is not such a bad gauge though.
You are unlikely to be as thick as pigshit if you have one, you have demonstrated at least a semblance of commitment and intelligence (especially if the degree is a good one). 
There is a bloody fair chance that someone without a degree is as thick as poo (even though obviously most are not).

It's a reasonable gauge. I can't see how else a country could judge the applicants. certainly not by giving a demo lesson at the airport before they are allowed in.

----------


## Thetyim

> There is a bloody fair chance that someone without a degree is as thick as poo


So more than 50 percent are thick




> even though obviously most are not


So more than 50 percent are not thick

----------


## humphrey

> Originally Posted by Little Chuchok
> 
> "The Thais will always be shite,untill they get rid of the bullshit rote learning/teaching and start to think for themselves.
> 
> 
> As regards the necessity for a degree... of course it is possible for someone without a degree to be a very fine teacher, and not only of TEFL.
> 
> The degree requirement is not such a bad gauge though.
> You are unlikely to be as thick as pigshit if you have one, you have demonstrated at least a semblance of commitment and intelligence (especially if the degree is a good one). 
> ...


It s not a bad gauge, but it certainly isnt or shouldnt be the only gauge. 
I ve seen all sorts and the degree factor is small when evaluating effectiveness.

----------


## dirtydog

I read about these witch doctors once, and they could cure everything and they didn't have a degree between them, so next time you need major surgery why not try a witch doctor  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Actually it looks like all the nasty unqualified teachers are going to be rounded up, they have just announced it in Pattaya  :Smile: 
click the link
https://teakdoor.com/the-eastern-thai...-teachers.html

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> So more than 50 percent are not thick


Don't ask me.
I'm a mere Welshman.
 :bunny3:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Actually it looks like all the nasty unqualified teachers are going to be rounded up, they have just announced it in Pattaya


I'm taking that one over to ajarn.

----------


## humphrey

> I read about these witch doctors once, and they could cure everything and they didn't have a degree between them, so next time you need major surgery why not try a witch doctor


Hardly the same thing my good man.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> It s not a bad gauge, but it certainly isnt or shouldnt be the only gauge.
> I ve seen all sorts and the degree factor is small when evaluating effectiveness.


I agree up to a point but how else should a country gauge it?
Most other countries do exactly the same thing.

You can be degreeless and permitless and argue till your blue in the face, but it is the gauge that is used.

----------


## dirtydog

> I'm taking that one over to ajarn.


Well make sure you mention that you saw it at teakdoor first  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Well make sure you mention that you saw it at teakdoor first


they keep telling me off for doing that.
They are not very happy about it.
keep telling me to change the fukking record.

----------


## dirtydog

Well it is quite normal to give credit from where you get info  :Smile:

----------


## humphrey

> Originally Posted by humphrey
> 
> It s not a bad gauge, but it certainly isnt or shouldnt be the only gauge.
> I ve seen all sorts and the degree factor is small when evaluating effectiveness.
> 
> 
> I agree up to a point but how else should a country gauge it?
> Most other countries do exactly the same thing.
> 
> You can be degreeless and permitless and argue till your blue in the face, but it is the gauge that is used.


No granted it is the only gauge there really is, without, which I think you said, a lesson as they step off the plane. 

Im just pointing out that there are some clueless degreed people out there and there are some very decent teachers and instructors for whatever reason haven't got the necessary papers.

----------


## beware of the dog

> I should add that it was smeg that made them more honest, a page full of lies was changed purely because of smeg, hell he aint that bad


Where are you looking? The text and talk website is still full of the same thorough bullshit as far as I can see. I'm sure the boss will make kenkaniff get on his hands and knees and scrub it clean of shit sooner or later though.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Do you have the text and talk website as your homepage Smeg?

I believe you do..
 :Smile:

----------


## andyirish57

> Yep about 30 were arrested in Bangkok on Friday, only 2 get reported in the paper, wondered what happened to the others, the money must have sorted it out


That's just the top of the iceberg :thrashi:

----------


## Stranger

Ahhhhh, memories of a great thread back in the day.

I wonder whatever happened to the two guys busted, 10 years ago - Allan Parson and Greg Morgan Mercer?

----------


## Stranger

I believe Parson was the poster known as Nickyboy on the old Ajarn?

----------


## DJ Pat

Met Nickyboy a few times. Seemed a decent enough bloke.

I remember him crying to some bird for forgiveness at a beer garden near Kao San Rd

----------


## pseudolus

https://www.netbirds.com/Home/Sentim...l/id/1398.html 

Jut in case anyone wants to buy a fake degree, the rinky tinks have set up a shop in london selling them.

----------


## DJ Pat

I just went through 8 pages of this thread hoping for a photo of those teachers

----------


## Stranger

> I remember him crying to some bird for forgiveness at a beer garden near Kao San Rd


Tragic how the white man too often seens to hand over his nuts to some Asian tart.

I heard there will be a huge crackdown on fake degrees in the new year. 

Expecting quite a few more school visits, arrests and sackings.

----------


## terry57

^

Not a problem,

Teflers are a dime a dozen. 

One strokes out and their all killing each other for his job.  :cmn: 

After the big dollars eh.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

> I heard there will be a huge crackdown on fake degrees in the new year. 
> 
> Expecting quite a few more school visits, arrests and sackings.




You got a man on the inside?

----------


## cyrille

It's easy to see his reputation for reliability.

----------


## Stranger

> You got a man on the inside?


I've heard  a few schools have already been visited with many more to follow.

Nickyboy had better bail if he knows what's good for him.

----------


## Neverna

If we're going to be treated to a battle of TEFLers on TD, can we please set a good example and improve the punctuation? 

Thanks.

 :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

^ Where is Flunk today?   :ourrules:  Surely out teaching grammatical greatness.

----------


## fishlocker

> You got a man on the inside?


What some of these guys do behind closed doors is no concern of mine.

----------


## DJ Pat

^l was just wondering how he knew such exclusive info

----------


## Neverna

> ^ Where is Flunk today?   Surely out teaching grammatical greatness.


Tutoring.

----------


## fishlocker

Not to worry Pat. I wasn't trying to infer anything. I can see by your pics that you like pussy. I mean cats. Oh never mind. That just doesn't sound right.  

Men that like cats. To each his own I say, no skin off my back.

----------


## DJ Pat

About 2yrs ago Nickyboy claimed on AF he was gonna be teaching again in Thailand

Then with the demise of the forum nobody was really interested

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Not to worry Pat. I wasn't trying to infer anything. I can see by your pics that you like pussy. I mean cats. Oh never mind. That just doesn't sound right.  
> 
> Men that like cats. To each his own I say, no skin off my back.


No foreskin, anyway.

----------


## Stranger

UPDATE.....

https://www.bangkokexpatlife.com/201...-fake-degrees/

----------


## marcusb

^ I think they are referring to degrees/certificates that Thais are using to gain employment. Can't see a westerner wanting a M3 or M6 certificate.

----------


## Luigi

> I just went through 8 pages of this thread hoping for a photo of those teachers


You've probably got one of them standing at a BTS station on your hard drive.

----------


## uncle junior

resurrect a 10 year old sock to post people buying fake M3 certificates....numpty

----------


## Stranger

> resurrect a 10 year old sock to post people buying fake M3 certificates....numpty


Wow, you seem very angry. Howz that fake degree working out for you mate?

----------


## TuskegeeBen

Just for perspective purposes. Thai people have fallen victim to their own Negro-phobia. 

The vast majority of those Farang Teachers, with fake (dodgy) credentials, are, in fact, Caucasians.


I have met black Africans/Americans & Brits, with bona fide M.Ed degrees (w/ CELTA, not TEFL) certs., 

who couldn't find a decent teaching position in Thailand (except at ECC or AUE language centers).


The MOE rationale was that Thai people (ethnic Chinese, in particular) are white-shin obsessed, and

don't want their "immaculate" little babies exposed to black people (black-male teachers, specifically),

even at several language center locations. 


Of course, there have been a few exceptions to that ^, but only when the International (level) Schools

were approached by a black teacher applicant, who's teaching credentials and experience levels, far superseded 

the majority of white teachers, already present on their faculty staffs. And particularly when those black

teachers were qualified math & science instructors.


White westerners, without degrees or even TEFL certs, have been teaching in Thailand, without a work permit,

for many, many years, with the full knowledge of the Royal Thai Immigration Police, the MOE and the Thai Labour Bureau.  :Cool2: 


Now,..that the A.S.E.A.N. Treaty accords are finally becoming a reality, suddenly the Thai MOE is attempting

to clean-up it's act. With the current mass influx of Filipino, Malaysian and Singaporean "qualified" English speaking

school teachers available, Thailand is now *compelled* (as per the Treaty accords) to make foreign teacher positions, 

(on a first priority basis) available to teachers who are citizens of A.S.E.A.N. member nations. *That ^*, is the main reason
behind this current western farang school teacher *witch-hunt*. The Thai "foreign teacher" credentials  :ourrules:  statutes, 

have (already) been in effect, for 20+ years, at least..., eh?

The farang *NES* (Tefler) school teacher* party* is finally over,...Bon Voyage...chaps. ::chitown:: ........Ok, *Maanaam*....you have the mic.

----------


## uncle junior

> Just for perspective purposes. Thailand, and Thai people have fallen victim to their own Negro-phobia.


ur an idiot

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> ur an idiot


 That's....*ur* :Haha: ...level best dissertation, no doubt. Thank you, for sharing your (ahem) "thought". Cheers... ::chitown::

----------


## uncle junior

bite me

----------


## Neverna

> Just for perspective purposes. Thai people have fallen victim to their own Negro-phobia. 
> 
> The vast majority of those Farang Teachers, with fake (dodgy) credentials, are, in fact, Caucasians.
> 
> 
> I have met black Africans/Americans & Brits, with bona fide M.Ed degrees (w/ CELTA, not TEFL) certs., 
> 
> who couldn't find a decent teaching position in Thailand (except at ECC or AUE language centers).
> 
> ...


More evidence that you know sweet FA.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

*FACT ~* There are definitely no black school teachers,...working anywhere in Thailand,...*without* the required *MOE* (verified) credentials, or,...without a work *permit*. ::chitown::

----------


## David48atTD

> *FACT ~* There are definitely no black school teachers,...working anywhere in Thailand,...*without* the required *MOE* (verified) credentials, or,...without a work *permit*.


Prove it.

----------


## uncle junior

That's right ben, they've all been locked up in the British wing at Bang Kwang

----------


## Topper

> FACT ~ There are definitely no black school teachers,...working anywhere in Thailand,...without the required MOE (verified) credentials, or,...without a work permit.


FACT! You're wrong.

----------


## Neverna

> *FACT ~* There are definitely no black school teachers,...working anywhere in Thailand,...*without* the required *MOE* (verified) credentials, or,...without a work *permit*.


 :smiley laughing: 


I'm sure you can provide *proof* of that somehow. 


*~* In your own mind.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> FACT! You're wrong.


*Fan*,...several of the provisional perks...of being *Farang Dam*,...is the FACT!...that we have the privilege of living in the* real* world of *Asia*. ::chitown::  

There are no doughboy fantasies,...available to us,....whatsoever. Thus,...the *proof,...*is indelibly mixed...with the centuries-old...Asian "pudding". Happy day,...to *you*, sir!...Sincerely... :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

The same old fakes and wannabes that ensures TD goes round and round and round....

----------


## hick

> *FACT ~* There are definitely no black school teachers,...working anywhere in Thailand,...*without* the required *MOE* (verified) credentials, or,...without a work *permit*.


Just when you thought it couldn't,....it did.

A new level of scrambling idiocy has been reached.

And we were all here to witness it.

Praise Yahweh and every moron round' the world.

----------


## Maanaam

Mama's little baby loves Short'nin', Short'nin', Mama's little baby loves Short'nin' Bread.
Put on the skillet, put on the led, Mama's gonna make a little Short'nin' bread.
Call up the doctor, what doctor sed, feed that baby on short'nin' bread.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Just when you thought it couldn't,....it did.
> 
> A new level of scrambling idiocy has been reached.
> 
> And we were all here to witness it.
> 
> Praise Yahweh and every moron round' the world.


You've been previously forewarned. Be very careful about *that* name usage, in your last sentence, sir! Presumably, you've included yourself, in the mix of the moron demographic,...eh...stupid...*hick*?... :Cool2:

----------


## hick

Oh yeah

I'm thick as pigshit

ask anyone

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Mama's little baby loves Short'nin', Short'nin', Mama's little baby loves Short'nin' Bread.
> Put on the skillet, put on the led, Mama's gonna make a little Short'nin' bread.
> Call up the doctor, what doctor sed, feed that baby on short'nin' bread.


HA! Maanaam has 10,316 posts, in 3.4 years,...eh? *Indeed*,..."Call up the doctor, what doctor sed, feed that baby on short'nin' bread." Get yourself a real life...for a change. There > Mr. Wannabe school teacher  :rofl:

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Oh yeah
> 
> I'm thick as pigshit
> 
> ask anyone


Indeed, you are densely composed. To be using that* symbol*, as an avatar,...huh? Obviously,...you're a stark raving, suicidal lunatic,..........................................  ..................................................  ........................ ::chitown::

----------


## baldrick

whoa .... it is ben again ..... you fcunking spanker with your nigger defence - trigger ,trigger,trigger
how many countries have you worked in the world alongside non white ( fcuking midnight black ) professionals around the world ?
like the Thai sh1te before - I have worked with 3 or 4 Thais in different countries outside asia and only one was a little bit marginal
as for africans - and my favourite mentee is probably blacker than you - I have found many to be very good at their job and great colleagues 
and so far the jarpies I like have only included 1 dutchman , the rest are considered coloured
your grasp on the world beyond is very fcuking limited

----------


## David48atTD

Right you lot ... who's been adding to Ben's fine reputation again?

 ... 
THEN .............................................. Now

*Uncle Ben*, I know personally from his copious PM's to me is/was proud of his 'Star' rating yet, 
in the space of a few short weeks, TD has completely wiped his stars and he has been demoted 
to the rank of a lowly Sargent of the TD Eccentric Brigade.

----------


## hick

> You've been previously forewarned. Be very careful about *that* name usage, in your last sentence, sir! Presumably, you've included yourself, in the mix of the moron demographic,...eh...stupid...*hick*?...


Whatever u say, Massuh.

----------


## hick

> Be very careful about *that* name usage, in your last sentence, sir!




 :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...^a challenge for your manscaper...

----------


## jabir

::chitown::

----------


## Stranger

Been hearing from quite a few people that the drunk/pothead known as aging cum, also posses an extremely dodgy (fake) degree. Tut tut old man.  :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

Another Lulu nic.

----------


## HuangLao

> Another Lulu nic.


Guess again.
Not his style.
Your deepest conspiratorial obsessions with Lu gets the best of ya and clouds your judgement. 

Give it a rest.

----------


## Stranger

So from the old ajarn forum, known posters with fake degrees are:

Aging Cum
Nickyboy
Johnny Danger
DJ Pat
Bangkok Phil 
8Ball

Feel free to add to the list.

----------


## uncle junior

^fo nancy

----------


## HuangLao

Johnny Danger [and his numerous nics]
What a hoot he was...


Extremely entertaining.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> 


 ...bless you, sir!  ::chitown::

----------


## hick

I didn't sneeze...

----------


## HuangLao

> ...bless you, sir!



Are you a Christian of African decent, Ben...??

 :Smile:

----------


## Stranger

What was the name of the guy who claimed to have a PHD but only had a fake BA? He ended up sleeping on the streets due to serious alco problems......and borrowed money from several posters.

----------


## HuangLao

> What was the name of the guy who claimed to have a PHD but only had a fake BA? He ended up sleeping on the streets due to serious alco problems......and borrowed money from several posters.



Did this individual once run a second tiered semi-popular Thai expats forum?

----------


## Stranger

> Did this individual once run a second tiered semi-popular Thai expats forum?


Don't think so.....I believe he was an American......name was possibly Duncan something or other.

----------


## hick

Tall, lanky, Miami   Eso helped him out.

no way you could actually "know" any of these guys had fake degrees....

----------


## Cujo

Whatever happened to accidental ajarn. He was a laugh.

----------


## happynz

> What was the name of the guy who claimed to have a PHD but only had a fake BA? He ended up sleeping on the streets due to serious alco problems......and borrowed money from several posters.


Don't know a thing about any personal afflictions the bloke has/had, but the person you're thinking of had the username of "duncecap".

----------


## cyrille

> no way you could actually "know" any of these guys had fake degrees....


Correct.

They are just educated guesses.

EDIT: Pretty sure jd made no secret of not having a degree.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

Anyway...*duh*....posts 258-63!... :Haha: ... Thus, returning to the topic thread *point.

*...Assuming the average Farang Dam is not totally stupid, especially considering the fact, the average Soi *Thai* 

will readily "snitch" (to the police), on any black, who even spits on the street, ...then teaching without a work permit,...

would *not* be the prudent thing to do,...for keeping one's welcomed "guest" status, in the Kingdom. 
Again, blacks are compelled to live in the *real-world* of Thailand,....regardless of their economic status.  ::chitown::

----------


## cyrille

Teaching without a work permit is not a 'prudent' thing to do in any circumstances, TB.

I suppose it depends largely on your options, and these are relatively poor for many Africans in Thailand.

Your assertion that there are no Africans teaching without work permits just illustrates how pathetically little you know about many topics on which you regularly expound.

You plainly have conclusions and then convince yourself of 'evidence' that supports your conclusions. In other words, your world seems to be completely arse about tit.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Teaching without a work permit is not a 'prudent' thing to do in any circumstances, TB.
> 
> I suppose it depends largely on your options, and these are relatively poor for many Africans in Thailand.
> 
> Your assertion that there are no Africans teaching without work permits just illustrates how pathetically little you know about many topics on which you regularly expound.
> 
> You plainly have conclusions and then convince yourself of 'evidence' that supports your conclusions. In other words, your world seems to be completely arse about tit.


For heaven sake man,..you're akin to a perched vulture, on the forum. Do your pathetic self a favor. Get a *real*-life, for a change. Phew!  :enough:

----------


## David48atTD

> the fact, the average Soi *Thai* will readily "snitch" (to the police), on any black, who even spits on the street


Prove it 




> Again, blacks are compelled to live in the *real-world* of Thailand,....regardless of their economic status.


Prove it

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Prove itProve it


To *whom*?...The insignificant likes of *you^.................................................  .....................* :Cool2:

----------


## cyrille

> Get a real-life, for a change.


 :Very Happy: 

From our correspondent in cloud cuckoo land.

----------


## David48atTD

> To *whom*?...The insignificant likes of *you^.................................................  .....................*


Well *Uncle Ben*, your credibility is currently akin to a skid mark on a Thai Toilet Pan.

Ben ... you are just a b stain.  A toilet brush might just fix that.

Bye bye Ben ... flushed away   :Flush:

----------


## Maanaam

> the average Soi Thai 
> 
> will readily "snitch" (to the police), on any black, who even spits on the street


You're showing your gigantic chip on your shoulder again, along with your paranoia.

Average soi Thai? Like soi dog?

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Well *Uncle Ben*, your credibility is currently akin to a skid mark on a Thai Toilet Pan.
> 
> Ben ... you are just a b stain. A toilet brush might just fix that.
> 
> Bye bye Ben ... flushed away


A funny thing about people, who are great at handing "out" a lotta shit. They're not very great.... at taking it,...eh?.........................................  .......
 :tantrum:  :tantrum:  :tantrum:  :tantrum:  :tantrum:  :tantrum: *...NEXT**INDEED...*

----------


## Maanaam

^ David does not hand out a "lotta" shit. Far from it, and usually to the contrary, he is the most complimentary poster on this forum.
Which is why you pick a spat with him, I suspect. An easy target for your weirdness.

----------


## David48atTD

> A funny thing about people, who are great at handing "out" a lotta shit. 
> They're not very great.... at taking it,...eh?.........................................  .......
> *...NEXT**INDEED...*


*
Uncle Ben*, presuming you are from the USA, why are you denigrating the country.

Weird 'eh.

----------


## Maanaam

> Uncle Ben, presuming you are from the USA, why are you denigrating the country.
> 
> Weird 'eh.


He dislikes _white_ America.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> *
> Uncle Ben*, presuming you are from the USA, why are you denigrating the country.
> 
> Weird 'eh.


Don't even go *there*,...in my regard...David48atTD..., *you* treacherous *. mother-fucker*...*You* said bye, bye, didn't you?...;...then be gone with your *obsessed*,...and constipated=self. *Capisce?* ::chitown::

----------


## Maanaam

:smiley laughing: 
No words needed.

----------


## aging one

TuskegeeBen 

Thailand Expat 
              

none at all....

----------


## David48atTD

> Don't even go *there*,...in my regard...David48atTD..., *you* treacherous *. mother-fucker*...*You* said bye, bye, didn't you?...;...then be gone with your *obsessed*,...and constipated=self. *Capisce?*


No idea *Uncle Ben* what you are on about.

----------


## Stranger

> the person you're thinking of had the username of "duncecap".


That's the one. There was a legendary thread on Ajarn whereby the guy hit rock bottom. It's a pity that MDMA/Bangkok Shill didn't at least archive the old forum for "educational/research purposes".

----------


## aging one

> It's a pity that MDMA/Bangkok Shill didn't at least archive the old forum for "educational/research purposes".


Who knows what Louis did with it? He is not a stupid guy. Doing well in England, his wife is also doing well, while his daughter is excelling in her studies.

----------


## HuangLao

> That's the one. There was a legendary thread on Ajarn whereby the guy hit rock bottom. It's a pity that MDMA/Bangkok Shill didn't at least archive the old forum for "educational/research purposes".



Actually, you can.
The Internet Archive has made AF quite accessible and amazingly fully navigable everyday posts, sections, sub-forums, etc for the last ten years.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> He dislikes _white_ America.


 Wrong again (as usual). I dislike arrogant, constipated "know-it-all" MFs,...like yourself ^;... be they black, white or otherwise. *Capisce?*  ::chitown::

----------


## Neverna

> I dislike arrogant, constipated "know-it-all" MFs


You're posting on the wrong forum then. 

The nice forums are that way >>>>> 

Don't let the teak doors hit you on the way out.  :Smile:  

 :Wave:

----------


## Maanaam

Ben, do you mean "capiche"? From the Italian "capisci"? Although there's no real spelling for the anglicised version, it should at least be sort of phonetic. Capiche? :Smile: 
 Or are you referring to a fish?
I notice you've bumped a couple of threads, reviving old posts of mine that you've already responded to a week or more ago. Trolling much?
 :Smile:

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> TuskegeeBen 
> 
> Thailand Expat 
>               
> 
> none at all....


 Hip, hip...hooray. Congratulations. I'm proud of you. :smilie_clap:  :smilie_clap:  :smilie_clap: ..etc. Cheers.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> TuskegeeBen 
> 
> Thailand Expat 
>               
> 
> none at all....


^^ It never ceases to amaze *me*, how many so-called *smart* Doughboys, actually *believe* they comprehend the English language best. 

Sorry chappies,...I know you *both* ^^ *need* it, but you really don't get the last laugh, on this one. "Think" about it...  one more time.....*Duh!*  ::chitown::

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Ben, do you mean "capiche"? From the Italian "capisci"? Although there's no real spelling for the anglicised version, it should at least be sort of phonetic. Capiche?
> Or are you referring to a fish?
> I notice you've bumped a couple of threads, reviving old posts of mine that you've already responded to a week or more ago. Trolling much?


Congratulations  :smilie_clap: , on your overwhelming "one-upmanship" success story today, on the TD platform. Your level best, no doubt.

Anyway,...Re: the written word "capisce" ,..according to Maanaam's brilliant notion of the anglicized (British) version of the word, as it should be *properly* spelled,... 
*Butt*, oops! Mr. Maanaam, a well-educated (ahem) school teacher in Thailand, knows far more,...about the spelling of Italian (north vs south...colloquial) expressions, than do the Italians,...themselves. *Oh, yeah!* :Haha:

----------


## Maanaam

So, you suffer from poor reading comprehension, too, Ben.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> So, you suffer from poor reading comprehension, too, Ben.


 Remember, *TB* posts to the forum, for entertainment "perposes" only. Thus, I wish *Maanaam*, the *TD* platform *homeboy*,...a nice person's evening. See ya,... ::chitown::

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Right you lot ... who's been adding to Ben's fine reputation again?
> 
>  ... 
> THEN .............................................. Now
> 
> *Uncle Ben*, I know personally from his copious PM's to me is/was proud of his 'Star' rating yet, 
> in the space of a few short weeks, TD has completely wiped his stars and he has been demoted 
> to the rank of a lowly Sargent of the TD Eccentric Brigade.


Indeed, and *David48TD* adamantly claims to *not* be an obsessed forum "stalker" in TBs regard,..eh?. *Yeah*,...sure!... :Cool2:

----------


## cyrille

Hey Benny...try _this_ thread, why doncha?

https://teakdoor.com/thailand-and-asi...ml#post3808818

----------


## HuangLao

> Remember, *TB* posts to the forum, for trolling "porpoises" only - and not terribly skilled at the practice.


OK.
Why not.

----------


## Stranger

> So from the old ajarn forum, known posters with fake degrees are:
> 
> Aging Cum
> Nickyboy
> Johnny Danger
> DJ Pat
> Bangkok Phil 
> 8Ball
> 
> Feel free to add to the list.


Duncecap added to the list.

Aging Cum/One

Any of your buddies need adding?

----------


## cyrille

> Who knows what Louis did with it? He is not a stupid guy. Doing well in England


Is he still working for a payday loan company that charges usurious rates to the desperate?

If so then yeah, I can see why he'd be 'doing well'.

----------


## aging one

Isnt Stranger the guy that used to be Buttplugs sub from say 5 or 6 years ago?  This guy?

----------


## cyrille

Ben Stokes has let himself go.

----------


## uncle junior

He seems to be stuck in 1998....poor lil guy...still wets the bed and all

----------


## armstrong

> Is he still working for a payday loan company that charges usurious rates to the desperate?
> 
> If so then yeah, I can see why he'd be 'doing well'.


He also has a teaching in Thailand Facebook group which is full of complete newbies asking the same questions all day and trolls who have a fit every time 30k thb a month is mentioned.

----------


## Maanaam

> trolls who have a fit every time 30k thb a month is mentioned.


 Nothing wrong with 30K if your classroom hours per week are five.
 :Smile:

----------


## Mandaloopy

Speaking of fake degrees, China seems to be taking this very seriously now- getting my work permit here has been a time consuming process! They need to be stamped, notarized  and then finally approved by the Chinese Embassy- took a good two months.

----------


## HuangLao

> He also has a teaching in Thailand Facebook group which is full of complete newbies asking the same questions all day and trolls who have a fit every time 30k thb a month is mentioned.



All, which is most amusing. 
As he hasn't had any such associations and relations with Thailand for years now, yet professes to dishing out updated info/advice...

----------


## tomcat

> Nothing wrong with 30K


...more Kool-Aid?...

----------


## armstrong

> Speaking of fake degrees, China seems to be taking this very seriously now- getting my work permit here has been a time consuming process! They need to be stamped, notarized  and then finally approved by the Chinese Embassy- took a good two months.


It's just got really difficult in Thailand too. Can't do it at the British Embassy anymore. They must be busy packing.

----------


## Mandaloopy

^ It's also an expensive process, cost be about 700 quid- school have already paid me back but folks working for cheapskate schools are going to have to stump up the cash themselves. There's always Myanmar, they don't demand any of that haha

----------


## cyrille

> he hasn't had any such associations and relations with Thailand for years now, yet professes to dishing out updated info/advice...


*snigger*

----------


## Maanaam

^ Yes, the irony was amusing.

----------


## marcusb

^^ ^ never seen any advice handed out on Teaching In Thailand, just job adverts and links teachers/recruiters put up.

----------

